# Se passer d'Itunes pour synchroniser un IPOD Nano 3G



## schwinny (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour.

je cherche le moyen de synchroniser un Ipod Nano 3G sans Itunes.

Est ce possible?

De plus, y'as t'il une possibilité de lire des musiques par dossier et non via un classement itunes sur ce modele la?

Merci a tous.

PS

[HS]BISE A DARK ORANGE !!!!!![/HS]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, iTunes est obligatoire pour synchroniser un iPod.


----------



## schwinny (26 Août 2010)

merci pour ta reponse


----------

